# TI AMERO' PER SEMPRE



## Mari'_La Bannata (24 Febbraio 2012)

Ti amerò per sempre. La scienza dell'amore
Autore	Angela Piero

Descrizione:
L'amore sboccia, cresce e sfiorisce proprio come una pianta, o come molti altri organismi. Per quanto ci si sogni e ci si fantastichi attorno, l'innamoramento, l'amore, la crisi, sono fenomeni biologici, spiegabili e spiegati dalla scienza moderna. Piero Angela affronta con questo libro il tema più fertile e sentito della storia, l'amore, con il suo caratteristico approccio razionale e rigoroso e con il contributo delle teorie più recenti nel campo della neurofisiologia, della biochimica, della sociologia e della psicologia. Basato su studi ed esperimenti realizzati negli ultimi anni da biologi e psicologi, è un viaggio nelle cantine delle nostre emozioni, il tentativo di analizzate scientificamente l'amore per esalatarne ancora di più il fascino e la poesia. 


http://www.ibs.it/code/9788804570783/angela-piero/amero-per-sempre.html


Pag. 83

Imparare a duettare


Gli esempi piu' belli di monogamia, in natura, sono quelli offerti dagli uccelli. Anche perche' spesso ricondano situazioni e comportamenti che conosciamo bene. Ci sono naturalmente anche tra gli uccelli esempi di poligamia, come quello, ben noto, del gallo con il suo harem di galline. Il modello monogamico, tuttavia, e' quello piu' adottato tra gli uccelli, perche' e' piu' afficace per la sopravvivenza dei piccoli. Si e' visto infatti che se un maschio feconda una femmina e poi se ne vola via, senza piu' tornare al nido, la meta' dei piccoli muore, perche' vengono a mancare loro la protezione e il rifornimento di cibo.
Ma allora un maschio non avrebbe interesse semplicemente a fecondare due femmine e poi disinteressarsi dei picccoli? Meta' sopravvissuti da una parte, meta' dell'altra, i conti tornerebbero senza doversi occupare di cure parentali... Questo lo solleverebbe dagli obblighi della monogamia. In realta', le cose non sono cosi facili per un maschio. Perche', dal canto loro, le femmine hanno una serie di stratagemmi per evitare un comportamento del genere. Eccone qualcuno.

In molte specie, per accoppiarsi con una femmina il maschio deve impegnarsi parecchio. Per esempio, ci sono specie in cui deve prima costruire un nido e mostrarlo alla sua futura sposa. Se il nido non e' soddisfacende, lei sceglie un altro partener.
In altri casi deve imparare a duettare. Questi duetti sono straordinari, perche' il maschio deve riuscire a inserirsi con il suo cinquettio tra una sequenza e l'altra in modo tale da eseguire una "canzone" a due. Cosa che richiede tempo. Quindi, se il maschio decidesse, una volta raggiunto il sospirato accoppiamento, di volarsene via per fecondare un'altra femmina, dovrebbe ricominciare tutto da capo: costruire un altro nido, o imparare una nuova canzone, Nel frattempo, potrebbe essere stato preceduto da qualche altro concorrante. e rischierebbe di trovarsi fuori tempo massimo.

Ma ci sono stratagemmi ancora piu' semplici ed efficaci adottati dalle femmine di alcune specie: cioe' il sincrosismo del periodo fertile. In questo caso, diventano tutte fertili simultaneamente per breve periodo. Se il maschio, una volta fecondata la sua femmina, andasse in cerca di un'altra uccellina da impalmare, si troverebbe anche qui fuori tempo massimo.
Tutto questo senza contare che ogni volta dovrebbe vedersela con altri maschi gia' accasati e pronti a difendere la loro posizione. Insomma, a conti fatti conviene accontentarsi di una sola femmina e cooperare nell'allevamento dei piccoli. Altrimenti, a voler troppo, si finisce per perdere tutto. Quindi: monogamia.


Compratelo (se non lo avete gia' letto) non ve ne pentirete


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Ti amerò per sempre. La scienza dell'amore
> Autore    Angela Piero
> 
> Descrizione:
> ...


Ho letto poco.
Ma io aspetto che escano il libro dove dice: La sigaretta adesso fa bene ed aumenta il testosterone.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto poco.
> Ma io aspetto che escano il libro dove dice: La sigaretta adesso fa bene ed aumenta il testosterone.



O cribbio ....


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2012)

L'amore è paziente....
è benigno l'amore....
L'amore non è invidioso...
L'amore non si vanta,non si gonfia...
Non cerca i suoi interessi,non tiene conto del male ricevuto....
Non gode dell'ingiustizia ma si compiace della verità....
L'amore tutto spera ....tutto sopporta...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'amore è paziente....
> è benigno l'amore....
> L'amore non è invidioso...
> L'amore non si vanta,non si gonfia...
> ...


Ma si compiace della verità!


----------



## lunaiena (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si compiace della verità!




Si lo so ma l'ho omesso apposta perchè a me non è che piaccia poi tanto tutta stà verità.....
E quindi vedo le cose come mi fanno più piacere .....
E soprattutto come mi fanno soffrire meno.....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si lo so ma l'ho omesso apposta perchè a me non è che piaccia poi tanto tutta stà verità.....
> E quindi vedo le cose come mi fanno più piacere .....
> E soprattutto come mi fanno soffrire meno.....


Raccontiamocela no?
Se ne sentono tante di panzane in giro...

Che so...
Tutta sta verità in tasca....insomma...
Si fa presto a dire gatto ficnhè non ce l'hai nel sacco no?
Carina.


----------

